# Asus RX480 (OC) problem.



## Iglu74 (Feb 25, 2018)

bought a rx480 rig and most of the cards are 29 mh/s and there are some cards which only 23 mh/s (all card is the same brand with same memory type).I saw that the weaker cards are in stock 1750MHz.So i increased the MHz to 1900 first of all (the other good cards in 2000MHz), then claymore says 0mh/s. Then i tuned only +50 MHz then the same. Why i cant oc my "bad" card(s)?
I use overdriventool.
Mobo: MSI z170a m5
Rig: 6x Asus ROG RX480 8gb, 1x RX570
-4 cards with 29mh/s and 3 card with 23mh/s
PSU: 1500w


----------



## cdawall (Feb 25, 2018)

Sounds like some cards are bios modded and some are not.


----------



## Iglu74 (Feb 25, 2018)

cdawall said:


> Sounds like some cards are bios modded and some are not.


I saved one of the "good card" bios and flashed to a bad one and didnt helped


----------



## cdawall (Feb 25, 2018)

Is compute mode enabled on each and every card in the driver?


----------



## Iglu74 (Feb 25, 2018)

cdawall said:


> Is compute mode enabled on each and every card in the driver?


i use the blockchain driver


----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2018)

That doesn't mean it still has the blockchain driver installed. Windows doesn't always care what you want to run.


----------



## Iglu74 (Feb 26, 2018)

cdawall said:


> That doesn't mean it still has the blockchain driver installed. Windows doesn't always care what you want to run.






I used DDU to reinstall the driver and there is no other driver


----------



## DimBo (Apr 28, 2018)

Well, I'll do a bit of necromancy here and rise this thread to life again 
I, too, have a problem with RX480. To be more precise the problem is with it's drvers: there is no "GPU workload" toggle in Radeon Settings, so I can't turn compute mode on. The driver version is 18.3.4. If anyone can enlighten me on how to fix this it'll be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2018)

Use claymore 10.6/10.7 and the - y command in your config file


----------



## DimBo (Apr 28, 2018)

cdawall said:


> Use claymore 10.6/10.7 and the - y command in your config file


Thanks for the answer but claymore doesn't mine the coins I want to mine.
 The problem is solved, however: I've found out  that compute mode is only available for Windows 10 (AKA the biggest spyware program ever)... Linux! Here I come!.. [sigh]


----------

